# My HDR photos



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Thought I'd post some of my HDR photos. Obviously not great normal photos, but fun to edit, and an interesting look regardless...


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome, it really brings out their color. Makes them look radioactive.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice! I played with HDR a couple of years ago and came up with some pretty good stuff. I never attempted a frog, mostly landscapes and cars. Did you just use one pic for these and manipulate the exposure in PS? I cant imagine any of my frogs sitting still for 3-5 pics even if auto bracketing. What software did you use for tone mapping? Check out Photomatix for that if you have not already. Maybe something new has came out since, but I have had the best results when playing with that.

I now have the sudden urge to play with my camera thanks...now I wish I had the time.

Keith


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Only use photoshop cs5 for graphic design, or photo manipulation. With the frog pics, I use one single raw image, adjust the exposure w/ lightroom 3 and then bring into photomatrix pro for tone mapping. Pretty simple editing.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Couple more edits:


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I wonder which is the female Azureus  haha jk i know. That Luec pic is SICK! You can even see the fruit fly haha. Awesome photos

-Chris


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a good one of the varadero.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool, I've been playing with HDR in the picnic photo editor on Flickr. Here is a cool site about HDR I found awhile back with alot of useful info...
HDR Tutorial | High Dynamic Range Tutorial
I'm thinking of trying some of the programs they recommend.


Some suggestions on your pics... Some pretty cool shots but on several, I'm seeing alot of grain and/or noise kinda. Tweaking the settings and using as high quality photos as possible should help, as will shooting at lower ISO settings. You can also play with the hues, saturation and contrast to dial back some the intense saturation that the HDR fx apply...they go a little overboard sometimes. I'm no expert, not even close but what I've noticed when modifying photos with HDR is sometimes less is more, so turning down the HDR settings instead of going full blast is often good and some photos just lend themselves to the effect much better then others. Anyways, have fun...good luck!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Very true. I for one like the full blown HDR, go for the grunge type look. IF I want a simply great photo, I'd just upload the original. Purposefully make these look overblown and grain filled.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

WICKEDDDD photos Aaron.. dig the fants...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

another one of the auratus. not quite as grungy as I'd like but still a little out there...


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I am liking the less grain better myself. But, that is what makes art...art. I remember when I was playing with HDR I had much better results when purging/batching the images in Photoshop and bringing a single image into PMpro. I have not tried lightroom, I am guessing it is pretty similar to Macs Aperture. I have been taking lots of pics lately for my site and almost got a chance to try an HDR the other day...damn frog moved on the under exposure!! 

Keep em coming
Keith


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I shoot in RAW so that I can adjust the exposure from a single shot. Kinda faking HDR that way, but w/ frogs, its impossible to get 3-9 different exposures individually.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

It's not impossible, but it's not easy. I don't use a flash and I think that helps keeping the frog still. However, exposure times dramatically change because of this. (these are probably between 1.5sec - 5sec each)

these were loaded as RAW and Jpeg so there are doubles (11 shots)









Unfortunately, I turn into a button pushing, knob turning machine when I take pics. The f stops and focus differ in each shot and won't purge well for HDR. This galact would be a prime candidate for HDR though, her eyes get lost in her black mask easily.

Keith


----------

